# Official 3rd Annual Lake Fenton Outing thread!!!



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tooters said:


> Being a lake resident I don't think its that good of an idea to make the tourney a "most panfish" winner. Largest panfish yes but to rape the lake just to win isn't being a good sportsman. which is what this site is all about right? I also run a derby for a friend who passed away a few years ago. The competition is just as good going for the largest fish and letting the little ones go.


Yea that sounds like a better idea imo


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

or, Shane sets a minumum length. What is the consensus on "eaters"? 
__ inches? (obviously, can differ depending on the species) But just choose, like, _7__ inches or bigger_.
just a thought...


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

jigawat, excellent idea. How about opening up the fishing for northern pike and walleye? Tip-up fishing the lakes deep contours is a great way to fish it in the winter.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Love to see all the interest so far.

Jigawhat, i am going to probably use your idea.

Shane


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Im in. will actually show up this year.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm in...sounds like a good time. Missed it the last couple of years.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Count the crew from the Up North Journal in. My boys and I will be there. I grew up on the lake and my dad is still there. PM me also with the details


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Fur and Feathers said:


> Count the crew from the Up North Journal in. My boys and I will be there. I grew up on the lake and my dad is still there. PM me also with the details


I send 1 giant PM to everyone with interest like 1-2 weeks in advance.

Lake Fenton lost all of its ice. Lets hope for cold weather!!!! This is insane.

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Shane,

Are you any closer to picking a date?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

ibthetrout said:


> Shane,
> 
> Are you any closer to picking a date?


Not yet. 

Shane


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Shane,

Let me know if you need help with anything.

Eric


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

keeping his sign up for the tourny! I believe the last 2 years he had problems with that, 

Shane,

I hope you will avoid the free fishing weekend.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Which weekend is "Free Fishing Weekend"? And thanks for offering for help, i will probably need it once it gets closer to the time.

Shane


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

deputy865 said:


> Which weekend is "Free Fishing Weekend"? And thanks for offering for help, i will probably need it once it gets closer to the time.
> 
> Shane


The weekend after Valentines Day...Feb 16th


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I think i am going to try for February 23rd. 

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'll second that Shane!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a plan, there should be good ice by then...hahaha..at least for a couple days.


----------



## MovingOnNow85 (Feb 13, 2007)

Count me and at least 1 other in as well.....I said I was going to come last year but had something come up. I will keep my calendar free this year as it sounds like a lot of fun.

I like the idea of setting up a min. length....Dont want to sit there all night measuring a bunch of minnows.....:lol:

Let's hope Michigan gets back to normal and we have ice


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I know. PRAY FOR ICE!!!!!!!!


Shane


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just keeping this out there..


Shane


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Is fenton lake wide open right now?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Unfortunately, Yes 

Shane


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

See you guys at the 2009 event then haha Hopefully the ice can freeze up solid , guess that depends on this predictable mich weather:lol:


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Lake Fenton is finally covered again!!!

The date still stands. PM me with any questions you may have.

Shane


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

Are they fishing it yet, how much ice?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

sarge300 said:


> Are they fishing it yet, how much ice?


Haha not yet. It "flash froze" over night. There was NO ice yesterday. This morning, the lake is covered. I bet by next weekend we could get on it. There is probably like an 1" right now.

Shane


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

That's about the same thing that happened here on Mott Lake...although the water under the bridge froze up too, so I'm guessing since that holds a decent current, the still areas of the lake hold a couple inchs...not long now.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Still plan on being there. My pheasant hunt isn't until the 1 st of March this year.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

deputy865 said:


> I think i am going to try for February 23rd.
> 
> Shane


Just check my calendar; I can't make it. I have a bowling tourney on that week end. See you guys next year.:sad:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

GoneFishin said:


> Still plan on being there. My pheasant hunt isn't until the 1 st of March this year.



Yep, I had to check the NASCAR schedule...can't ever miss Daytona!


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Can anyone post an address where everyone is going to meet and a time. I'm not from around there so will mapquest an address. sorry if its already posted but i'm lazy and we're talking 4 pages to read :lol::lol:


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

initforfun said:


> Can anyone post an address where everyone is going to meet and a time. I'm not from around there so will mapquest an address. sorry if its already posted but i'm lazy and we're talking 4 pages to read :lol::lol:


Grove Park rd. Fenton, 48430.

Boat launch. Pretty easy to find. Just keep going straight on the rd. until you see it. If you come from Torrey rd it will be on your left. We will be meeting at 10am probably.

Shane


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

My son and I might just make it this year again.... and I won't drill 800 holes this year????:lol::lol: That is if he is not wrestling that weekend


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Went by the launch after class today, ONE BRAVE SOUL!!!:yikes:

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

There is a good 3"-5" of ice at the South Launch. Couple guys out there fishing. I'll be out there tomorrow night!

Shane


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the report Shane ! C-man


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Alright guys listen up. The date is set for Feb. 23rd. It is a Saturday. I would like EVERYONE to meet at 10:00am. I will be standing out on the ice, i'll have a sign up so you will know where to go. Everyone will meet at 10:00am and then i will have the sign up at 10:30 and we will start fishing at 11:00am. That way everyone is starts at the same time. Plus it will give people a chance to ****-chat, and i like to get to know everyone. Not only is this a tourny but a meet n' great as well.
We all agreed on a Panfish tournament with a minimum keeper size. Now i dont know what you all consider minimum size but how about we make it 7"? The person with the most kept panfish wins. In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by who has the LARGEST panfish. For new comers of this lake, dont underestimate this lake. Anyone who has attended the previous years will be able to tell you how this lake is. It is VERY hard to fish. Lots of people get skunked. Just letting you know what you are getting yourselves into:lol:

Now does anyone have suggestions or objections? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me or PM me. I need to know what you all think. This is your tournament, i just hosting it for you all. I need your opinions. Im thinking of making the entry fee $5 just like last year and the year before. Should we keep it that or bump the anty and make it $10?

Dont worry about missing any info. I will be sending a mass PM out to everyone that said they were interested in this. The PM will go out a week in advance.

Shane*


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Here is the updated guest list. Lost of interest so far. Would you all mind if i spread the word outside of the MS? Or should we make this a strict MS tourny? I value your opinions, like i said this is YOUR tournament,

deputy865
crosscobra 
chamookman 
sirslurpee 
kcud rellik
shayward23 +1-3
BassFisher91 
TrekJeff
ibthetrout
MIICefisher +1
fish24/7
fractureman
Misty Meadow Ranch +1
outdoor junkie
Jigawhat 
Jigster +1
sarge300
Duck-Hunter
Frozenfish 
Fur and Feathers +1-3
MovingOnNow85 +1
GoneFishin
initforfun 
shawnfire +1

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Shane,
That is such a hard lake to fish and the tourny starts at 11:00? How late will it go this time? It would be nice if we could fish the morning or evening bite. Totally your call, I'm there no matter what and I may have one more with me.

See you there Fractureman! Can't wait to see what kind of new toys you have this year. PM me if you want me to bring the brats or something this year.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Here is an updated list of people. I like what i see. Should be a great year.
Page 4 of this thread has a bit of info. But some things might have changed, but thats when the PM will come in handy.

crosscobra
chamookman
sirslurpee
kcud rellik
shayward23 +1-3
BassFisher91
TrekJeff
ibthetrout
MIICefisher +1
fish24/7
fractureman
Misty Meadow Ranch +1
outdoor junkie
Jigawhat
Jigster +1
sarge300
Duck-Hunter
Frozenfish
Fur and Feathers +1-3
MovingOnNow85 +1
GoneFishin
initforfun
shawnfire +1
jsopfe +1
Fishchica
Piercedone
versca1
teacup13
fishinjoe +1-2
budwisser
salte1cd +1-3
lordofallthatswims
Tooters
SomeYahoo
jackface +3

So far 35 people (not including friends that may come along). 
I looked at AccuWeathers 15-day forecast they say there will be some rain and a bit warmer. 30-40 degrees. Lets hope for no rain. Rain or Shine, i'll be out there.

Shane


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd like to come and fish with a +1 if it's not to late.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Shane I have to work man, I cant make it. Sorry bro






































Just playin I will be there for sure. Gotta make some money doin what i Love:coolgleam


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

The PM has been sent. Please PM me back if you can come or not. Also, its not too late to join. Just tell me if you interested and i will send you a copy of the Information PM .

Shane


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

looks like i'm a little late on the ol' sign up, but i'm game.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

C'mon guys, i only have 7 out of 35 PM me back so far!

Shane


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I will have an extra shanty there if anyone will like to use it. Viking 300, let me know.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I've gotten a decent amount of PM's back. So far i have about 20-25 people coming. I still am waiting from replies from just under half of the list.

Also. I still need a volunteer for atleast 1 propane grill! Someone please, we need it if we want to have a cook-out afterwords.

Shane


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

send me one of them pm's


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I'm coming too Shane.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

deputy865 said:


> Also. I still need a volunteer for atleast 1 propane grill! Someone please, we need it if we want to have a cook-out afterwords.
> 
> Shane


Maybe we should save up our dink perch and just drink beers and play perch darts afterward?

Shane, how's the ice for ATVs/sleds? How many of you guys are bringing an ATV or sled?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Im going out fishing after my class. I'll get an ice report then. I have a new technique to catch these finicky gills out there at the launch. I watched it work on camera! So if i dont come back home today, you know where i am :evil:

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'll be out there at 8am Saturday for you to give me a lesson!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I got thrown under the bus at work, low man on the totem pole. I'll even have to mis the NASCAR party that was/is scheduled in my garage...now that's some ship!
So unfortunately I'm out.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd like to come last minute. Can someone shoot me the info?

Thanks!

I'd be +1


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm planning on bringing my quad.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I cannot make it sorry had fun last year


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Im bringing my quad. There isnt a dead line to sign up. just shoot deputy a PM if you want to come, all MS members welcome!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey guys. Im out on the ice right now making this post with my phone . There is 12" of ice! Well im gonna get back to searching for fish....


Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah that's kinda cool. I tried it for the first time today while in a meeting and could surf these forums.....until a coworker go a little too curious and I closed it.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys were right, all i gotta say is dayummm! :coolgleam(Talkin about the weigh-in convo.)

Yeah buddy that 8.5" gill was worth $120


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

That was fun yesterday. I met some new people and also got to meet up with some of the Fenton veterans. It was quite comical that there were only 3 fish at the weigh in. 23 entered the derby and only 3 people caught on fish each that was over 7 inches. Outdoor Junkie won with tha 8 1/2" blue gill worth $120 to him! Now I really can't believe he left that expense fish for someone else to take home. So the burning question is for Fish 24/7:

*What does a $120 blue gill taste like?*

I have a picture of the big winner and a couple others of the guys I was fishing with that I will post later today when I have more time.

Thanks again Shane for organizing the event.


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

I will let you know how the prize fish was after dinner tonight:lol:. It was nice to meet some of the guys on the site, just wish the fish had cooperated a little better but that is Lake Fenton. Thanks Shane for doing this again this year.

Eric


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Here is Fractureman at his tipup and AverageGuy in the background:










Bean Carnage! Somebody didn't crack the top on their bean and threw them into the charcol. It made for quite the show, a big bang, smoke and it blew everything on the grill off, beans for 20 feet!










The B I G winner! This is what a $120 blue gill looks like!


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I just wanted to thank Shane for the work he put into this outing. It was a good time, lucky for us the fish didn't interrupt our socializing! I personally would not want to have to stop a good B.S. session to catch a fish:lol:


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get up in time to get out and meet you guys. My day didn't go much better at Nepessing. Zero fish. Today though, 2 of my kids and I caught 18 on a private lake near Holly. Wish Lake Fenton had fish like that!


----------



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks to Shane for all the hard work that went into putting this together!!!!! I fished with averageguy and ibthetrout we had a blast even though no fish were iced. I went to Pontiac lake on Sunday and made up for lake Fenton with a few perch and a few nice gills. All in all what a great weekend for some ice fishin, friends, food, and a few 12oz curls. To much fun!!!!!!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, I saw the same guy fishing on Lobdel the same day...hmmmm...lol


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Wow, Sounds like yall had a great time! That is the first $120 Gill I've ever seen. Man, I had it all packed up and ready to roll then.....My mother calls
the Friday night and is ready to cash it in, so I spend Sat,Sun,Mon at the hotel Genesys picking up the latest version of MERCA and anything else I can get off the floor! Moms back at home but man that was some Lame timeing!
Man I'm sorry I missed it again! Good job Shane for putin this shindig together!

Jigster


----------

